# (Desktop) Fallos en menús de aplicaciones (open).

## tiamat

Hola, tengo un problema con los menús de archivo, edicion, ver, etc, de ciertas aplicaciones (liferea, vlc, bittorrent, gimp, gthumb...) estos menús no se mueestran dejando un espacio en blanco en su lugar, y las raras veces q si se muestran lo hacen en una esquina de la pantalla y de manera independiente de la ventana. ¿Alguien sabe que puede ser?.

Un saludo.

----------

## cameta

Pues asi a bote pronto es dificil de decir:

¿Que gestor de ventanas usas? KDE o Gnome?

Pon una captura de pantalla con el problema.

Si usas kde prueba a ejecutar este comando

kbuildsycoca

daño no hara y a mas de uno le ha solucionado problemas con los menus.

----------

## tiamat

Hola cameta, gracias por tu respuesta.

El problema me ocurre indistintamente del gestor de ventanas que use, aunque parece ser que suelen ser siempre las aplicaciones gtk a las que le sucede (en las aplicaciones de kde no he visto que le pase lo mismo a ninguna).

Aquí dejo una captura a ver si puede ayudar, como se vé en las dos aplicaciones faltan los menus archivo, etc.

Suelo usar beryl utilizando el repositorio de xeffects, aunque este problema me ocurre tanto usando beryl como sin usarlo, ¿será tal vez causado por alguna versión inestable de algún paquete necesario para beryl?, aunque si es eso no he encontrado a nadie que le ocurra lo mismo.

Un saludo.

----------

## cameta

Ah me suena este problema

Modifica el archivo .gtkrc-2.0 situado en tu directorio de usuario y añade esta linea:

include "/usr/share/themes/Simple/gtk-2.0/gtkrc"

A ver si arregla la cosa.

----------

## tiamat

Hola, no tengo ese archivo de todas maneras he probado a crearlo yo añadiendo la linea que comentas y no ha habido suerte  :Sad: 

----------

## esteban_conde

Ojo que es un archivo oculto (lleva el punto al principio) si tienes gtk instaldo deberias tener ese archivo si no con la version 2.0.x con otra pero deberias tenerlo ya que en el propio archivo se aconseja no editarlo.

Pongo un copy/paste:

 *Quote:*   

> # -- THEME AUTO-WRITTEN DO NOT EDIT
> 
> include "/usr/share/themes/Default/gtk/gtkrc"
> 
> style "user-font"
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> esteban@SERVIDOR ~ $ ls ./.gtk*
> 
> ./.gtk-bookmarks  ./.gtkrc  ./.gtkrc-1.2-gnome2
> 
> 

 

----------

## tiamat

Tengo el siguiente archivo:

```
# Autowritten by gnome-settings-daemon. Do not edit

include "/home/dani/.gtkrc.mine"

~                                       
```

Pero no .gtkrc-2.0 y es extraño puesto que sí tengo gtk-2.0 instalado:

```
[ebuild   R   ] x11-libs/gtk+-2.10.6-r1  USE="X jpeg macmenu tiff xinerama -debug -doc" 14,220 kB [1] 

Total: 1 package (1 reinstall), Size of downloads: 14,220 kB

Portage overlays:

 [1] /usr/local/layman/xeffects

 [2] /usr/local/layman/science
```

De todas maneras tambien he probado a incluir la linea en el archivo .gtkrc-1.2-gnome2 pero tampoco funciona, al iniciar la sesión el archivo vuelve a su forma original y los cambios que haya hecho.

----------

## cameta

```
# This file was written by KDE

# You can edit it in the KDE control center, under "GTK Styles and Fonts"

include "/usr/share/themes/Simple/gtk-2.0/gtkrc"

style "user-font"

{

   font_name="Arial 12"

}

widget_class "*" style "user-font"

gtk-theme-name="Simple"

gtk-font-name="Arial 12"

gtk-icon-theme-name="gnome" 
```

Perdona el lapsus la linea correcta a añadir es esta

gtk-icon-theme-name="gnome"

Si no tienes el archivo, crealo. En mi caso el archivo lo creo automaticamente un paquete llamado gtk-engines-qt, pero la linea esa la tuve que añadir a mano.

Existen mas paquetes que crean este archivo, pero no se ninguno.

Espero que esto te sirva de ayuda.

Ah el hilo de donde saque esta informacion:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-501952-highlight-evolution+icons.html

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-461365-highlight-evolution+icons.html

----------

## tiamat

Bueno, tu respuestas me ha arreglado algunos iconos que no se mostraban correctamente   :Very Happy: , sin embargo me siguen faltando los menús de las aplicaciones   :Crying or Very sad: 

Un saludo.

----------

## cameta

Haz una captura de pantalla y dime que entorno grafico usas.

----------

## tiamat

[IMG]http://img113.imageshack.us/img113/2050/screenshot1as6.th.png[/IMG]

Aquí dejo la captura de pantalla. Fijate como mientras que en kmplayer aparecen los menús source, view, bookmarks... en vlc no aparecen sus análogos.

Suelo usar gnome, pero este problema aparece tambien en kde ó xfce.

----------

## cameta

Vaya cosa mas chunga.

Esto puede ser culpa de dos cosas:

1ºUna mala configuracion. En ese caso borra de tu sistema los directorios ocultos .gnome gnome2 .gconf .gconfd. Estos se vuelvn a crear cuando te vuelves a logear con tu usuario.

2ºPero creo que es mas probable es que tu sistema este con las dependencias rotas, es decir que las aplicaciones esten compiladas con una versión de gtk, pero que tu sistema tenga instalada otra de mas reciente.

Esto se soluciona haciendo lo siguiente como root:

```
revdep-rebuild
```

Si hay algo que volver a emerger lo hara.

----------

## tiamat

No ha habido suerte, no ha funcionado. 

¿Cómo puedo volver a compilar todos los paquetes de gnome?, querria probar a ver si hay suerte así.

----------

## cameta

Me podrias poner el archivo /etc/make.conf aqui.

Me gustaria ver que USE estas usando, porque hay una serie de ellas que habrias de tener:

gnome, gnome2, gtk, gtk2

----------

## tiamat

Estas son las uses que tengo añadidas en make.conf

```
USE="gnome2 gvim gs xine gstreamer mplayer imlib tk xml dvb ggi lirc mod sdl gtkhtml aalib cddb libcaca corba avahi gif tiff pic fortran opengl qt3 jpeg pdf nptl nptlonly xinerama compositor amarok gstreamer010 msn cairo glitz hal dbus threads tabs howl cdr lmcs bzip2 esd imagemagick vorbis xml2 xmms truetype nvidia input_device_mouse input_device_keyboard samba ssl slp pam dri vim-with-x mp3 xcomposite multilib directfb fbcon svga dvd dvdread 3dfx 3dnow apm asf avi divx4liux gphoto2 gpm gtk2 mp3 quicktime amd64 avi unicode matroska ogg -oss v4l wxwindows java firefox nvidia X kde qt gnome alsa dvd dvdr gtk spell nls nptl win32codecs bitmap-fonts truetype-fonts type1-fonts bash-completion -arts nsplugin ffmpeg mpeg mad aac dts a52 ogg flac theora oggvorbis freetype bidi xv svga gnutls stream vlm httpd cdda vcd cdio live svg offensive png"
```

La use gnome2 no la conocia, pero la he añadido y tras ejecutar emerge -Nav world, no he tenido que recompilar nada.

Un saludo.

----------

## cameta

Haz lo siguiente:

```
emerge --sync

emerge --update --deep --newuse -pv world

etc-update

revdep-rebuild
```

A ver si se soluciona el problema

----------

## tiamat

Nada, no ha habido suerte  :Sad: 

----------

## cameta

ya empieza a ser desesperante:

Yo probaria lo siguiente:

Borrar todos los ficheros de tu directorio de usuario.

y si esto no funciona pues recompilar el sistema entero

emerge -eav system

emerge -eav world

Pero no deja de ser una matada.

----------

## kropotkin

 *cameta wrote:*   

> ya empieza a ser desesperante:
> 
> Yo probaria lo siguiente:
> 
> Borrar todos los ficheros de tu directorio de usuario.
> ...

 

disculpa pero seria una gran tonteria borrar la configuracion del usuario completa :S

mejor crear un usuario test y ver si el problema sigue o no, para descartar si es problema de configuracion o de librerias y/o algun paquete que falte.

----------

## cameta

Pues me parece que tienes razón, porque claro en el directorio del usuario esta toda la información.

----------

## tiamat

He creado otro usuario y sigue teniendo el mismo problema, Aquí dejo otra captura que muestra lo que sucede algunas veces (las que menos), en vez de aparecer el programa sin menús, aparecen los menús pero de manera independiente a la ventana del programa (eso si, funcionar funcionan), de todas maneras lo normal es que no aparezcan los menús.

Bueno, ya esta recompilando todo el sistema, cuando acabe (nunca pense que tenia tantas cosas instaladas  :Very Happy: ) cuento a ver si de esta por fin hubo suerte.

----------

## cameta

Si algun paquete no se quiere compilar, que a veces pasa, apuntatelo

y sin hacer nada

emerge --resume --skipfirst

Esperemos que esto funcione y sino intentaremos a ver si es problema de los temas del gnome.

----------

## tiamat

Acabo de compilar todo y sigue igual, el único paquete que no he podido compilar es  x11-libs/evas-9999 necesario para e17.

----------

## cameta

Ya es raro, esto

en fin pon aqui lo que te da el

/var/log/Xorg.0.log

y el /var/log/xdm.log

----------

## tiamat

El fichero xdm.log no lo tengo, el Xorg.0.log lo dejo a continuación:

```

X Window System Version 7.1.1

Release Date: 12 May 2006

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 7.1.1

Build Operating System: UNKNOWN 

Current Operating System: Linux Trycky 2.6.19-gentoo-r2 #1 Sat Dec 16 04:20:41 CET 2006 x86_64

Build Date: 29 December 2006

   Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Sat Dec 30 06:13:47 2006

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

(==) ServerLayout "Simple Layout"

(**) |-->Screen "Screen 0" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "targa"

(**) |   |-->Device "nvidia"

(**) |-->Input Device "Mouse1"

(**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard1"

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/TTF" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/freefont" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/terminus" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/artwiz" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/propias" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(**) FontPath set to:

   /usr/share/fonts/misc:unscaled,

   /usr/share/fonts/Type1,

   /usr/share/fonts/corefonts,

   /usr/share/fonts/sharefonts,

   /usr/share/fonts/ttf-bitstream-vera,

   /usr/share/fonts/unifont,

   /usr/share/fonts/75dpi:unscaled,

   /usr/share/fonts/100dpi:unscaled

(==) RgbPath set to "/usr/share/X11/rgb"

(==) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib64/xorg/modules"

(**) Option "AIGLX" "false"

(**) Extension "Composite" is enabled

(WW) Open ACPI failed (/var/run/acpid.socket) (No such file or directory)

(II) No APM support in BIOS or kernel

(II) Module ABI versions:

   X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.3

   X.Org Video Driver: 1.0

   X.Org XInput driver : 0.6

   X.Org Server Extension : 0.3

   X.Org Font Renderer : 0.5

(II) Loader running on linux

(II) LoadModule: "bitmap"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/fonts/libbitmap.so

(II) Module bitmap: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

   ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.5

(II) Loading font Bitmap

(II) LoadModule: "pcidata"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/libpcidata.so

(II) Module pcidata: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.0

(++) using VT number 7

(II) PCI: PCI scan (all values are in hex)

(II) PCI: 00:00:0: chip 10de,005e card 147b,1c05 rev a3 class 05,80,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:01:0: chip 10de,0050 card 147b,1c05 rev a3 class 06,01,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:01:1: chip 10de,0052 card 147b,1c05 rev a2 class 0c,05,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:02:0: chip 10de,005a card 147b,1c05 rev a2 class 0c,03,10 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:02:1: chip 10de,005b card 147b,1c05 rev a3 class 0c,03,20 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:04:0: chip 10de,0059 card 147b,1c05 rev a2 class 04,01,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:06:0: chip 10de,0053 card 147b,1c05 rev f2 class 01,01,8a hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:07:0: chip 10de,0054 card 147b,1c05 rev f3 class 01,01,85 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:08:0: chip 10de,0055 card 147b,1c05 rev f3 class 01,01,85 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:09:0: chip 10de,005c card 0000,0000 rev a2 class 06,04,01 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:0a:0: chip 10de,0057 card 147b,1c05 rev a3 class 06,80,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:0b:0: chip 10de,005d card 0000,0000 rev a3 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:0c:0: chip 10de,005d card 0000,0000 rev a3 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:0d:0: chip 10de,005d card 0000,0000 rev a3 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:0e:0: chip 10de,005d card 0000,0000 rev a3 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:18:0: chip 1022,1100 card 0000,0000 rev 00 class 06,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:18:1: chip 1022,1101 card 0000,0000 rev 00 class 06,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:18:2: chip 1022,1102 card 0000,0000 rev 00 class 06,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:18:3: chip 1022,1103 card 0000,0000 rev 00 class 06,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 05:00:0: chip 10de,0141 card 0000,0000 rev a2 class 03,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: End of PCI scan

(II) PCI-to-ISA bridge:

(II) Bus -1: bridge is at (0:1:0), (0,-1,-1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Subtractive PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 1: bridge is at (0:9:0), (0,1,1), BCTRL: 0x0204 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) Bus 1 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x0000a000 - 0x0000a0ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x0000a400 - 0x0000a4ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x0000a800 - 0x0000a8ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x0000ac00 - 0x0000acff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) Bus 1 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xfde00000 - 0xfdefffff (0x100000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 1 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xfdf00000 - 0xfdffffff (0x100000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 2: bridge is at (0:11:0), (0,2,2), BCTRL: 0x0004 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) Bus 2 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00009000 - 0x000090ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x00009400 - 0x000094ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x00009800 - 0x000098ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00009c00 - 0x00009cff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) Bus 2 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xfdd00000 - 0xfddfffff (0x100000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 2 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xfdc00000 - 0xfdcfffff (0x100000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 3: bridge is at (0:12:0), (0,3,3), BCTRL: 0x0004 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) Bus 3 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00008000 - 0x000080ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x00008400 - 0x000084ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x00008800 - 0x000088ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00008c00 - 0x00008cff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) Bus 3 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xfdb00000 - 0xfdbfffff (0x100000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 3 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xfda00000 - 0xfdafffff (0x100000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 4: bridge is at (0:13:0), (0,4,4), BCTRL: 0x0004 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) Bus 4 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00007000 - 0x000070ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x00007400 - 0x000074ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x00007800 - 0x000078ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00007c00 - 0x00007cff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) Bus 4 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xfd900000 - 0xfd9fffff (0x100000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 4 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xfd800000 - 0xfd8fffff (0x100000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 5: bridge is at (0:14:0), (0,5,5), BCTRL: 0x000c (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 5 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00006000 - 0x000060ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x00006400 - 0x000064ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x00006800 - 0x000068ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00006c00 - 0x00006cff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) Bus 5 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xf4000000 - 0xfbffffff (0x8000000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 5 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xd0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B]

(II) Host-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 0: bridge is at (0:24:0), (0,0,5), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 0 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 0 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x100000000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 0 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x100000000) MX[B]

(--) PCI:*(5:0:0) nVidia Corporation NV43 [GeForce 6600] rev 162, Mem @ 0xf4000000/26, 0xd0000000/28, 0xfa000000/24

(II) Addressable bus resource ranges are

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x100000000) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) Active PCI resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xfe029000 - 0xfe029fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0xfe02a000 - 0xfe02afff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0xfe02b000 - 0xfe02bfff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0xfe02d000 - 0xfe02dfff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xfeb00000 - 0xfeb000ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xfe02f000 - 0xfe02ffff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xfa000000 - 0xfaffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [7] -1   0   0xd0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

   [8] -1   0   0xf4000000 - 0xf7ffffff (0x4000000) MX[B](B)

   [9] -1   0   0x0000b400 - 0x0000b407 (0x8) IX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0x0000b800 - 0x0000b80f (0x10) IX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0x00000b60 - 0x00000b63 (0x4) IX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0x00000960 - 0x00000967 (0x8) IX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0x00000be0 - 0x00000be3 (0x4) IX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x000009e0 - 0x000009e7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x0000cc00 - 0x0000cc0f (0x10) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x00000b70 - 0x00000b73 (0x4) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x00000970 - 0x00000977 (0x8) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x00000bf0 - 0x00000bf3 (0x4) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x000009f0 - 0x000009f7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x0000e000 - 0x0000e00f (0x10) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x0000ec00 - 0x0000ecff (0x100) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x0000f000 - 0x0000f0ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x00001c40 - 0x00001c7f (0x40) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x00001c00 - 0x00001c3f (0x40) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x0000fc00 - 0x0000fc1f (0x20) IX[B]

(II) Active PCI resource ranges after removing overlaps:

   [0] -1   0   0xfe029000 - 0xfe029fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0xfe02a000 - 0xfe02afff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0xfe02b000 - 0xfe02bfff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0xfe02d000 - 0xfe02dfff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xfeb00000 - 0xfeb000ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xfe02f000 - 0xfe02ffff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xfa000000 - 0xfaffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [7] -1   0   0xd0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

   [8] -1   0   0xf4000000 - 0xf7ffffff (0x4000000) MX[B](B)

   [9] -1   0   0x0000b400 - 0x0000b407 (0x8) IX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0x0000b800 - 0x0000b80f (0x10) IX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0x00000b60 - 0x00000b63 (0x4) IX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0x00000960 - 0x00000967 (0x8) IX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0x00000be0 - 0x00000be3 (0x4) IX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x000009e0 - 0x000009e7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x0000cc00 - 0x0000cc0f (0x10) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x00000b70 - 0x00000b73 (0x4) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x00000970 - 0x00000977 (0x8) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x00000bf0 - 0x00000bf3 (0x4) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x000009f0 - 0x000009f7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x0000e000 - 0x0000e00f (0x10) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x0000ec00 - 0x0000ecff (0x100) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x0000f000 - 0x0000f0ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x00001c40 - 0x00001c7f (0x40) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x00001c00 - 0x00001c3f (0x40) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x0000fc00 - 0x0000fc1f (0x20) IX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges after removing overlaps with PCI:

   [0] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) All system resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xfe029000 - 0xfe029fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xfe02a000 - 0xfe02afff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xfe02b000 - 0xfe02bfff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xfe02d000 - 0xfe02dfff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xfeb00000 - 0xfeb000ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xfe02f000 - 0xfe02ffff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0xfa000000 - 0xfaffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [11] -1   0   0xd0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

   [12] -1   0   0xf4000000 - 0xf7ffffff (0x4000000) MX[B](B)

   [13] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x0000b400 - 0x0000b407 (0x8) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x0000b800 - 0x0000b80f (0x10) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x00000b60 - 0x00000b63 (0x4) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x00000960 - 0x00000967 (0x8) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x00000be0 - 0x00000be3 (0x4) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x000009e0 - 0x000009e7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x0000cc00 - 0x0000cc0f (0x10) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x00000b70 - 0x00000b73 (0x4) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x00000970 - 0x00000977 (0x8) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x00000bf0 - 0x00000bf3 (0x4) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x000009f0 - 0x000009f7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x0000e000 - 0x0000e00f (0x10) IX[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x0000ec00 - 0x0000ecff (0x100) IX[B]

   [28] -1   0   0x0000f000 - 0x0000f0ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [29] -1   0   0x00001c40 - 0x00001c7f (0x40) IX[B]

   [30] -1   0   0x00001c00 - 0x00001c3f (0x40) IX[B]

   [31] -1   0   0x0000fc00 - 0x0000fc1f (0x20) IX[B]

(II) LoadModule: "dbe"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/libdbe.so

(II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

(II) LoadModule: "extmod"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/libextmod.so

(II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) Loading extension SHAPE

(II) Loading extension MIT-SUNDRY-NONSTANDARD

(II) Loading extension BIG-REQUESTS

(II) Loading extension SYNC

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(II) Loading extension XC-MISC

(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

(II) Loading extension XFree86-Misc

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DGA

(II) Loading extension DPMS

(II) Loading extension TOG-CUP

(II) Loading extension Extended-Visual-Information

(II) Loading extension XVideo

(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

(II) Loading extension X-Resource

(II) LoadModule: "record"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/librecord.so

(II) Module record: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 1.13.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) Loading extension RECORD

(II) LoadModule: "xtrap"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/libxtrap.so

(II) Module xtrap: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) Loading extension DEC-XTRAP

(II) LoadModule: "extmod"

(II) Reloading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/libextmod.so

(II) Loading extension SHAPE

(II) Loading extension MIT-SUNDRY-NONSTANDARD

(II) Loading extension BIG-REQUESTS

(II) Loading extension SYNC

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(II) Loading extension XC-MISC

(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

(II) Loading extension XFree86-Misc

(II) Loading extension DPMS

(II) Loading extension TOG-CUP

(II) Loading extension Extended-Visual-Information

(II) Loading extension XVideo

(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

(II) Loading extension X-Resource

(II) LoadModule: "type1"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/fonts/libtype1.so

(II) Module type1: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 1.0.2

   Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

   ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.5

(II) Loading font Type1

(II) LoadModule: "freetype"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/fonts/libfreetype.so

(II) Module freetype: vendor="X.Org Foundation & the After X-TT Project"

   compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 2.1.0

   Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

   ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.5

(II) Loading font FreeType

(II) LoadModule: "glx"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so

(II) Module glx: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

   compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.9746

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.1

(II) Loading extension GLX

(II) LoadModule: "dri"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/libdri.so

(II) Module dri: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) Loading sub module "drm"

(II) LoadModule: "drm"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/linux/libdrm.so

(II) Module drm: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DRI

(II) LoadModule: "nvidia"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.so

(II) Module nvidia: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

   compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.9746

   Module class: X.Org Video Driver

(II) LoadModule: "mouse"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/input/mouse_drv.so

(II) Module mouse: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 1.1.1

   Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

   ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.6

(II) LoadModule: "kbd"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/input/kbd_drv.so

(II) Module kbd: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 1.1.0

   Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

   ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.6

(II) NVIDIA dlloader X Driver  1.0-9746  Fri Dec 15 10:21:43 PST 2006

(II) NVIDIA Unified Driver for all Supported NVIDIA GPUs

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 05:00:0

(--) Assigning device section with no busID to primary device

(--) Chipset NVIDIA GPU found

(II) Loading sub module "fb"

(II) LoadModule: "fb"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/libfb.so

(II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.3

(II) Loading sub module "wfb"

(II) LoadModule: "wfb"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/libwfb.so

(II) Module wfb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.1.99.2, module version = 1.0.0

(II) Loading sub module "ramdac"

(II) LoadModule: "ramdac"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/libramdac.so

(II) Module ramdac: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 0.1.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.0

(II) resource ranges after xf86ClaimFixedResources() call:

   [0] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xfe029000 - 0xfe029fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xfe02a000 - 0xfe02afff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xfe02b000 - 0xfe02bfff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xfe02d000 - 0xfe02dfff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xfeb00000 - 0xfeb000ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xfe02f000 - 0xfe02ffff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0xfa000000 - 0xfaffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [11] -1   0   0xd0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

   [12] -1   0   0xf4000000 - 0xf7ffffff (0x4000000) MX[B](B)

   [13] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x0000b400 - 0x0000b407 (0x8) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x0000b800 - 0x0000b80f (0x10) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x00000b60 - 0x00000b63 (0x4) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x00000960 - 0x00000967 (0x8) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x00000be0 - 0x00000be3 (0x4) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x000009e0 - 0x000009e7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x0000cc00 - 0x0000cc0f (0x10) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x00000b70 - 0x00000b73 (0x4) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x00000970 - 0x00000977 (0x8) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x00000bf0 - 0x00000bf3 (0x4) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x000009f0 - 0x000009f7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x0000e000 - 0x0000e00f (0x10) IX[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x0000ec00 - 0x0000ecff (0x100) IX[B]

   [28] -1   0   0x0000f000 - 0x0000f0ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [29] -1   0   0x00001c40 - 0x00001c7f (0x40) IX[B]

   [30] -1   0   0x00001c00 - 0x00001c3f (0x40) IX[B]

   [31] -1   0   0x0000fc00 - 0x0000fc1f (0x20) IX[B]

(II) resource ranges after probing:

   [0] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xfe029000 - 0xfe029fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xfe02a000 - 0xfe02afff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xfe02b000 - 0xfe02bfff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xfe02d000 - 0xfe02dfff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xfeb00000 - 0xfeb000ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xfe02f000 - 0xfe02ffff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0xfa000000 - 0xfaffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [11] -1   0   0xd0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

   [12] -1   0   0xf4000000 - 0xf7ffffff (0x4000000) MX[B](B)

   [13] 0   0   0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B]

   [14] 0   0   0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B]

   [15] 0   0   0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x0000b400 - 0x0000b407 (0x8) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x0000b800 - 0x0000b80f (0x10) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x00000b60 - 0x00000b63 (0x4) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x00000960 - 0x00000967 (0x8) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x00000be0 - 0x00000be3 (0x4) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x000009e0 - 0x000009e7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x0000cc00 - 0x0000cc0f (0x10) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x00000b70 - 0x00000b73 (0x4) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x00000970 - 0x00000977 (0x8) IX[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x00000bf0 - 0x00000bf3 (0x4) IX[B]

   [28] -1   0   0x000009f0 - 0x000009f7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [29] -1   0   0x0000e000 - 0x0000e00f (0x10) IX[B]

   [30] -1   0   0x0000ec00 - 0x0000ecff (0x100) IX[B]

   [31] -1   0   0x0000f000 - 0x0000f0ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [32] -1   0   0x00001c40 - 0x00001c7f (0x40) IX[B]

   [33] -1   0   0x00001c00 - 0x00001c3f (0x40) IX[B]

   [34] -1   0   0x0000fc00 - 0x0000fc1f (0x20) IX[B]

   [35] 0   0   0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B]

   [36] 0   0   0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B]

(II) Setting vga for screen 0.

(**) NVIDIA(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32

(==) NVIDIA(0): RGB weight 888

(==) NVIDIA(0): Default visual is TrueColor

(==) NVIDIA(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)

(**) NVIDIA(0): Option "RenderAccel" "true"

(**) NVIDIA(0): Option "CursorShadow"

(**) NVIDIA(0): Option "AllowGLXWithComposite" "On"

(**) NVIDIA(0): Option "UseEdidDpi" "FALSE"

(**) NVIDIA(0): Option "DPI" "96 x 96"

(**) NVIDIA(0): Option "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "True"

(**) NVIDIA(0): Option "DisableGLXRootClipping" "True"

(**) NVIDIA(0): Enabling RENDER acceleration

(**) NVIDIA(0): Enabling cursor shadow

(II) NVIDIA(0): Support for GLX with the Damage and Composite X extensions is

(II) NVIDIA(0):     enabled.

(II) NVIDIA(0): NVIDIA GPU GeForce 6600 at PCI:5:0:0 (GPU-0)

(--) NVIDIA(0): Memory: 262144 kBytes

(--) NVIDIA(0): VideoBIOS: 05.43.02.76.fa

(II) NVIDIA(0): Detected PCI Express Link width: 16X

(--) NVIDIA(0): Interlaced video modes are supported on this GPU

(--) NVIDIA(0): Connected display device(s) on GeForce 6600 at PCI:5:0:0:

(--) NVIDIA(0):     Targa Visionary LCD 19-3 (CRT-0)

(--) NVIDIA(0):     Targa Visionary LCD 19-3 (DFP-0)

(--) NVIDIA(0): Targa Visionary LCD 19-3 (CRT-0): 400.0 MHz maximum pixel

(--) NVIDIA(0):     clock

(--) NVIDIA(0): Targa Visionary LCD 19-3 (DFP-0): 155.0 MHz maximum pixel

(--) NVIDIA(0):     clock

(--) NVIDIA(0): Targa Visionary LCD 19-3 (DFP-0): Internal Single Link TMDS

(II) NVIDIA(0): Assigned Display Device: CRT-0

(II) NVIDIA(0): Validated modes:

(II) NVIDIA(0):     "1280x1024"

(II) NVIDIA(0):     "1024x768"

(II) NVIDIA(0):     "800x600"

(II) NVIDIA(0):     "640x480"

(II) NVIDIA(0): Virtual screen size determined to be 1280 x 1024

(**) NVIDIA(0): DPI set to (96, 96); computed from "DPI" X config option

(--) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp

(II) do I need RAC?  No, I don't.

(II) resource ranges after preInit:

   [0] 0   0   0xfa000000 - 0xfaffffff (0x1000000) MX[B]

   [1] 0   0   0xd0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B]

   [2] 0   0   0xf4000000 - 0xf7ffffff (0x4000000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [4] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xfe029000 - 0xfe029fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xfe02a000 - 0xfe02afff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xfe02b000 - 0xfe02bfff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0xfe02d000 - 0xfe02dfff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0xfeb00000 - 0xfeb000ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0xfe02f000 - 0xfe02ffff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0xfa000000 - 0xfaffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [14] -1   0   0xd0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

   [15] -1   0   0xf4000000 - 0xf7ffffff (0x4000000) MX[B](B)

   [16] 0   0   0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B](OprD)

   [17] 0   0   0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B](OprD)

   [18] 0   0   0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B](OprD)

   [19] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x0000b400 - 0x0000b407 (0x8) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x0000b800 - 0x0000b80f (0x10) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x00000b60 - 0x00000b63 (0x4) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x00000960 - 0x00000967 (0x8) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x00000be0 - 0x00000be3 (0x4) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x000009e0 - 0x000009e7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x0000cc00 - 0x0000cc0f (0x10) IX[B]

   [28] -1   0   0x00000b70 - 0x00000b73 (0x4) IX[B]

   [29] -1   0   0x00000970 - 0x00000977 (0x8) IX[B]

   [30] -1   0   0x00000bf0 - 0x00000bf3 (0x4) IX[B]

   [31] -1   0   0x000009f0 - 0x000009f7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [32] -1   0   0x0000e000 - 0x0000e00f (0x10) IX[B]

   [33] -1   0   0x0000ec00 - 0x0000ecff (0x100) IX[B]

   [34] -1   0   0x0000f000 - 0x0000f0ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [35] -1   0   0x00001c40 - 0x00001c7f (0x40) IX[B]

   [36] -1   0   0x00001c00 - 0x00001c3f (0x40) IX[B]

   [37] -1   0   0x0000fc00 - 0x0000fc1f (0x20) IX[B]

   [38] 0   0   0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B](OprU)

   [39] 0   0   0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B](OprU)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Setting mode "1280x1024"

(II) Loading extension NV-GLX

(II) NVIDIA(0): NVIDIA 3D Acceleration Architecture Initialized

(II) NVIDIA(0): Using the NVIDIA 2D acceleration architecture

(==) NVIDIA(0): Backing store disabled

(==) NVIDIA(0): Silken mouse enabled

(**) Option "dpms" "on"

(**) NVIDIA(0): DPMS enabled

(II) Loading extension NV-CONTROL

(WW) NVIDIA(0): Option "XAANoOffscreenPixmaps" is not used

(WW) NVIDIA(0): Option "DRI" is not used

(==) RandR enabled

(II) Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM

(II) Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension

(II) Initializing built-in extension XTEST

(II) Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD

(II) Initializing built-in extension XC-APPGROUP

(II) Initializing built-in extension SECURITY

(II) Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFIXES

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFree86-Bigfont

(II) Initializing built-in extension RENDER

(II) Initializing built-in extension RANDR

(II) Initializing built-in extension COMPOSITE

(II) Initializing built-in extension DAMAGE

(II) Initializing built-in extension XEVIE

(II) Initializing extension GLX

(**) Option "Protocol" "IMPS/2"

(**) Mouse1: Device: "/dev/input/mice"

(**) Mouse1: Protocol: "IMPS/2"

(**) Option "CorePointer"

(**) Mouse1: Core Pointer

(**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

(==) Mouse1: Emulate3Buttons, Emulate3Timeout: 50

(**) Option "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

(**) Mouse1: ZAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5

(**) Mouse1: Buttons: 9

(**) Option "CoreKeyboard"

(**) Keyboard1: Core Keyboard

(**) Option "Protocol" "standard"

(**) Keyboard1: Protocol: standard

(**) Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

(**) Option "XkbRules" "xorg"

(**) Keyboard1: XkbRules: "xorg"

(**) Option "XkbModel" "pc105"

(**) Keyboard1: XkbModel: "pc105"

(**) Option "XkbLayout" "es"

(**) Keyboard1: XkbLayout: "es"

(**) Option "CustomKeycodes" "off"

(**) Keyboard1: CustomKeycodes disabled

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Keyboard1" (type: KEYBOARD)

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Mouse1" (type: MOUSE)

    xkb_keycodes             { include "xfree86+aliases(qwerty)" };

    xkb_types                { include "complete" };

    xkb_compatibility        { include "complete" };

    xkb_symbols              { include "pc+es" };

    xkb_geometry             { include "pc(pc105)" };

(II) Mouse1: ps2EnableDataReporting: succeeded

(II) 3rd Button detected: disabling emulate3Button

```

----------

## cameta

El arranque del entorno grafico parece relativamente correcto, hay algunos warnings pero no parecen cosas graves.

¿por cierto como arrancas el entorno grafico?

ponme esto:

el contenido del fichero

/etc/rc.conf

y el resultado de este comando:

rc-update -s -v

----------

## ekz

El fichero   .xsession-errors    de tu home (del usuario afectado) puede dar alguna pista

Tambien el   .gnomerc-errors   quizas?

SAludos

----------

## tiamat

Para no hacer esto muy engorroso he subido los ficheros aquí.

Arranco el entorno gráfico mediante gdm.

----------

## cameta

```
VLC media player 0.8.6 Janus

Advertencia del gestor de ventanas: WM_TRANSIENT_FOR inválido para la ventana 0x1a00058 especificada para 0x1a00073 (GTK MENUBA).

Advertencia del gestor de ventanas: Buggy client sent a _NET_ACTIVE_WINDOW message with a timestamp of 0 for 0x1a00058 (VLC media )

Advertencia del gestor de ventanas: meta_window_activate called by a pager with a 0 timestamp; the pager needs to be fixed.

(.:8067): GLib-GObject-CRITICAL **: g_type_instance_get_private: assertion `instance != NULL && instance->g_class != NULL' failed
```

Juraria que el problema es este, pero no he encontrado nadie que tenga este tipo de problemas.

----------

## tiamat

Yo tampoco encuentro nada, me da a mi que que lo voy a arreglar rapidamente con un formateo   :Laughing: 

----------

## cameta

Eso es lo malo que no hay ningun error parecido al tuyo.

----------

